

It’s 2012, Why Aren’t You Using These Hacks In Your App? - skevvis
http://blog.contactually.com/2012/06/its-2012-why-arent-you-using-these-hacks-in-your-app/

======
quanticle
_ou’ve worked your ass off to fill the top of the funnel, so you better ensure
that your funnel is as water tight as possible. When a user expects the
slightest bit of interest in signing up, capture their e-mail address. If they
don’t finish the signup process within a reasonable amount of time, message
them! Save their contact information to a marketing list, dedicated just for
people who haven’t finished. For a while, you should even consider having the
system e-mail your team as well, so you can reach out to them directly.
Believe it or not, this has lead to some great conversations as well._

Can I just say that this is an example of what not to do? If I choose not to
sign up for your service, sending me e-mails begging pretty please isn't going
to magically change my mind. If anything, it'll make me less inclined to
recommend your service to someone else (as well as me putting your e-mail
address into an auto-trash filter).

~~~
skevvis
@quanticle - There's a balance to be had there. Yes, being continually emailed
by a service you had no interest in is a terrible idea. But we've found that
people drop off for other reasons - technical issues, walked away and forgot,
or had unanswered questions. An easily-ignorable one-time e-mail is harmless

~~~
MalphasWats
My opinion would be that if you're getting a lot of these kinds of issues, the
signup page could well be the culprit.

A much better solution is to have 2 boxes "Email address", "password" and a
button to make it Go.

If you need "inside leg measurement", "first pet's tail fur colour", "crazy
aunt petunia's whisker count at last birthday", you can ask for that as part
of the natural flow of using your service later.

Get people in and using it, make it really clear _before_ they click the
signup button what the primary benefit of your service is.

------
kaolinite
Very nice tips. Quite a few things in there that are "obvious", yet I hadn't
thought of implementing them. Very helpful.

~~~
skevvis
Thanks! Yes, a lot of these are "duh" moments - we just wanted to note how big
of a difference it makes.

------
timjahn
This is timely for me as we get ready to launch matchist.com in the next few
months. Gonna bookmark this.

Thanks for the great tips!

